# Homemade shingle / roof hoist



## Artworks (Dec 5, 2009)

Has enyone made a shingle roof hoist as seen on you tube or on internet? I only do couple roof's a year but carrying shingles get's old fast! I don't have a zoom - boom or fork lift & besides, last few roof I have done wouldn't have got near them anyway. I know some will chime in about liyability ect. ect. But i am not going to drop $2000 on a manufactured lift. I got old farm bale elevator that i have used in past, but it is cumbersome, as has to be towed to site. ( electric motor , 3 way switch and use tarp straps / bungee's to hod shingle to modified chain) Thanks


----------



## trimchiree (Jun 21, 2009)

Suppliers and even lumber yards around my area will deliver to the rooftop with a boom truck. We just have to be there to unload it by hand on the roof.

We like to either resheath with zip or at least dry in with synthetic before the delivery, then use toe boards to rest the bundles on.


----------



## RichVT (Feb 28, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wwLVQt_m3wQ

I used this video as the basis for my homemade lift except I used a garden tractor instead of a block and tackle. 

On mine, a cable ran from the sled through a pulley where he has his block and tackle attached and down to the tractor. Only problem was the pull caused the whole thing to want to pull away from the house so I had to anchor it either to the soffit or something else.

What I liked most about this design is that it deposited the shingles in from the roof edge so I didn't have to reach over the edge of the roof to unload a bundle.

Here's a modification that I made for a 12/12 pitch. I added 4 foot sections to the chute as I worked my way up the roof.


----------



## Railman (Jan 19, 2008)

Around here, used ones go for $500 or so on Craiglist. At that price, fabing one wouldn't be worth the trouble. For a few times a year, I'd probably just rent one.
Joe


----------



## jlsconstruction (Apr 26, 2011)

I get them dropped on the roof for free.


----------



## Artworks (Dec 5, 2009)

Like I said, some places you have no access with a fork lift or boom and steep pitches, there is little room to load a roof.


----------



## jlsconstruction (Apr 26, 2011)

I've never not been able to get roof top delivery, we boom 12/12s all the time. If we have a clearance issue I pay $3 a sq to get the conveyer


----------



## Tom M (Jan 3, 2007)

Bought mine in 92 for 800 used with extentions. I still have it and put a new motor on it 3yrs ago. Has paid for itself a 100x over


----------



## PrestigeR&D (Jan 6, 2010)

Rtd...,.,,

JMPO,




B,


----------

